# New AJ Line-Class record?



## Bill Fisher

posted on april fool's day...... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic550978-21-1.aspx


----------



## Bill Fisher

<crickets chirping>


----------



## Boboe

Geeze, what a hog. You've gotta have a little bit of luck with a fish like that. If he decides to go into the rig, you're just not going to stop him!


----------

